# Still aren't getting any sales online! Whyyyy nottt!!?!? Soo frustrating



## TemptationThread

Please give me input why I am to getting sales online. All opinions are appreciated only helps the company grow. Thanks in advance!


----------



## foot print

What is your target market..?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## TemptationThread

From what u see on the site... In ur opinion what do u think it is


----------



## Hegemone

From the landing page I thought it would be high end fashion fit men's line with subtle refined graphics in the polo or Ralph Lauren genre. Then I hit the shop page and the product is clunky box shirts with oversized (for no apparent reason) thuggish type prints. It seems like big prints because it's possible to print big rather than designs that were designed intentionally to be big. Sometimes less is more. Also you simply repost the same design over and over in different colors on stock shots of blanks. There is one page of designs not three. I didn't even make it to page two on the first view. Now $20 PLUS shipping is too rich for me for a boxy shirt, with a mediocre design, and 4.3 oz blend but it's not too far out of range for some consumers. Finally you tag copyright on every product page in the description I would consider giving the descriptions personality rather then claiming ownership. Now this is my opinion but the big thing is that the site and the products are mismatched. Just like the woman appears to be tossed in just for effect rather then for any real reason. Is this a stock image or are you a photographer as well because the photography is strong and quite sellable. At least the site is clean and not too busy visually but it could just as easily be a template for 8000 other men's focused or lingerie sites. 

Good start and good luck with your endeavor.

My two cents as a consumer. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## dartis

How much marketing have you done for your site? Trust me social media is not the only way to market. You have to get out in the public and build your customer base, festivals etc... Everybody is on twitter and FB trying to market and promote. I also found that more women buy online and dudes don't shop online they rather just buy it right out the store. Try taking some pictures of real people in your stuff it allows potential customers to connect with your brand. 

Hope this helps. Much success to you


----------



## HighlifeApparel

Ur not getting any sales because

1. Traffic for new sites is extremely low
2.Any traffic you do recieve will be extremely confused about your brand direction therefore they have no idea what they are representing by putting on your brand so why buy?

Basically you need a clear concise direction to move in with your brand.
Right now you dont no whether to be streetwear punk or Mens High fashion.


----------



## printingray

Hi, your not getting sales because, you have no traffic at your site. May I know about your targeting keywords ?


----------



## Artie1

Hmm, the one thing that bugs me is the woman on your front page. I know that sex is supposed to sell but I think the half-naked woman is actually working _against_ you especially considering that your designs seem to be more masculine.

I would recommend you use instead images of men wearing your designs. I could help you with those if you want.


----------



## Shaymelo

The woman on the front page has to go. The designs need a little more creativity in my opinion but you have to also work on offline marketing.


----------



## ryan barker

well, the woman is tempting, thus 'temptation threads.' out of curiosity, this is a bigcartel site, no?

i think everyone pretty much got it right. i don't get the name 'temptation threads' with the skull imagery, but that's just me. like it was said, some designs are on the thuggish side, some blocky flea market fare, and some pretty cool, albeit somewhat uninspired imo, wings designs. 

i've seen a lot of ppl ask what they're doing wrong, and a lot of them have a brand with their name in the design. is that something anyone else notices, or am i just off base on that? at any rate, i always thought that was kind of off-putting, i would like the design separate from the brand, and that's probably why i'm a fan of cloth tags on the outside of the shirt near or at the bottom. kind of more an observation/food for thought comment, dunno.

i've seen a lot of designs that of various styles that i think are great and they're in the same boat as you. i've seen ones i didn't like, that looked like clip art, that apparently sell. who the hell knows what's going to sell? i mean, people say look at your market and you wind up designing for them, which is great, but then they'll tell you to be original, suggesting that you should be the trendsetter. so, just do that and you'll be okay. *rolls eyes* 

what blows my mind is that you're in new orleans and, to me, are missing a huge opportunity, not only photography-wise, but design-wise, too. i could almost be tempted (no pun intended, but perhaps a catchphrase or slogan might help) to buy if you replaced 'temp. threads' with 'new orleans.' let's face it, most of us have a soft spot for the place, plus it's full of romance, music, and more pathos than almost any other city i can think of. you're building a brand, not selling shirts. ppl buy art, and if you can snap a pic or ten that tells a story featuring a model in your shirt, tell me how that's not a good thing, tell me how that's not perfect for new orleans. 

in my opinion most of your designs aren't going to sell themselves. they don't have any pizzazz in that they're something i feel only you can provide. i can buy kickasss skull shirts anywear. the wings remind me of tattoo art. not sure what the other things represent. to me it's like a thug/biker/MMA collection... not sure what to expect next because the continuity is a little fuzzy to me. again, maybe that's just me. 

me, i'm gonna come up with some pics that tell a story, grab a couple of models, and head out to cemetaries, the city, abandonned flood houses, the bayou, any place that says new orleans, interesting places and interesting people. i'd find some crazy sum*****es that represents my brand, give em a shirt in exchange for a couple of poses. ain't gonna hurt, might even be fun. and, yes, i see the fleur de lis design that harkens to N.O., but you can't count on others catching that. it's a nice touch, though, and nola (new orleans, LA ~ who's going to make that connection right away? i thought the design was brass knuckles at first).

i think your market is male (duh) 18-35. beyond that it's hard to tell other than blue collar and all that entails. 

jeez, i wish i didn't live near a city that didn't suck or had no real identity. all ohio can really claim is we sure do grow mass murderers like no one else. yay. i think i'll skip that niche market.


----------



## Shaymelo

Ryan, have you ever thought about writing a book? Seriously..Lol Your replies are so detailed and witty!


----------



## Ninjapple

Just started our company NinjApple.com need marketing advice


----------



## Gecko Signs NT

Ninjapple said:


> Just started our company NinjApple.com need marketing advice


Its best to start a new thread if you want the members to respond. There is a marketing forum here, just post in there and I'm sure you will get some great advice. Also, read as much as you can as you may already find that some of your questions have already been answered.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT

I agree with everyone else. Your home page suggests upper market clothing, yet the style is completely opposite. Your About Page says that you are about being "unique", but besides your logo, I couldn't see anyhing "unique" about the clothing.
I don't do brands and have no intention of starting one, so I may be off the mark, but Ive looked at plenty of branded sites and the one thing I feel you are missing is consistency.
Work on your brand, decide which direction you want to go, and then take you website in that direction.
Best of luck


----------



## ryan barker

i think you're right, jan. i don't have a brand, either, but i've seen plenty and with the eye towards looking for certain things on a website and designs themselves. the landing page is deceptive, there's no solid connection b/w the beautiful stock images and the products.

melo, i used to enjoy quite a bit. these daze, were i to get back into it, i would concentrate more on screenplays than novels. the one book i self-published (not that vanity press nonsense, it was a real book, professionally bound and all that) was a disaster. i did recently find a copy on amazon.com listed under collectibles, they were asking $250 for it! i had to laugh as i blurted out, 'good luck on that, buddy!' shoo, i couldn't sell them for $6.99, and they want *that* much? i wrote a couple of other novels, but life distracted me to the point where they yet sit in a drawer... or more specifically in computers that i'm not sure works anymore and electronic media files that i'd have to go to a museum to find equipment that's able to open them up.  thanks, too.


----------



## TemptationThread

Wow I have to say I appreciate all the advice I am making a checklist right now then I'm gonna have you all review the site to tell me if there is anything else. Thanks everyone !!


----------



## rehan12

have you done any internet marketing techniques ?????


----------



## TemptationThread

Like what kind of techniques?


----------



## rehan12

TemptationThread said:


> Like what kind of techniques?


u can do seo, social networking sites, email marketing, google place optimization, text marketing... surely after implementing all these techniques u will see the results


----------



## Shirt Evolution

How long has the site been active? How old is the domain name? If the answer is less than 6 months, it's very very tricky to rank high with competitive keywords because of the Google sandbox effect. No amount of SEO will help that. You just need to weather the storm for a bit.

Patience is probably the most important solution for most ecommerce sites. Most blogs couldn't care less about helping you, and online advertising can be an enormous money pit. It's very a very tough market to break into since the competition is so high, but if you can establish yourself with quality product and online content, then in time you'll build an audience.


----------



## JOHNSY

Im curious. Did you buy your "likes" on FB. this can throw off alot of things with your traffic to FB like Not getting the right if any traffic to your page. I see 1000+ likes but no real interaction from fans. Not seeing much content or updates referring to your brand. Like dont = sales but if you have 1000 likes more than 1 person should be talking about your page or interacting. Try using it as a blog style tool relating to your brand or customers and not just as a sales tool. this technique has helped me with sales.


----------



## johnchesley

I agree with everyone else. You are selling a basic Tee at a very high price point. The fact that all of your merchandise is already available on your site, does not make the buyer believe that your items are custom in any way. While the pretty girl on the homepage is certainly nice to look at, it does not get me any closer to wanting to buy a T-shirt from you. Perhaps you should go into the pretty girl escort business. Best wishes in your endeavors. I like the simplicity of your site. It is very clean and easy to navigate.


----------



## Alpha Statuz

JOHNSY said:


> Im curious. Did you buy your "likes" on FB. this can throw off alot of things with your traffic to FB like Not getting the right if any traffic to your page. I see 1000+ likes but no real interaction from fans. Not seeing much content or updates referring to your brand. Like dont = sales but if you have 1000 likes more than 1 person should be talking about your page or interacting. Try using it as a blog style tool relating to your brand or customers and not just as a sales tool. this technique has helped me with sales.


Good points, and worth following up with the importance of fine tuning your AdWords and facebook ad terms to words that generate the right kind of interest. For instance, as I'm in SF, I could logically target people who like the Giants, or Fresh Crab, but those won't necessarily connect individuals who share a common style with my brand (they won't).

Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

